# My First Russian Watch



## juraydeah (Sep 4, 2008)

Been checking out Russian watches in a store and the net. Just wanted something different from all the swiss watches I nomally see. A friend of mine sold me this but I dont much about it, neither did he. It was only sold to him by someone who needed money then he sold it to me. Can anyone tell me something about this, like what year and maybe how good they are and/ or anything else about this interesting watch. thanks for the help.

http://s393.photobucket.com/albums/pp20/ju...nt=IMG_0004.jpg


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. Well, it's a Poljot - but you knew that much from the dial :lol: Poljot means "Flight" in Russian, the watch would have been made by the First Moscow Watch factory, and probably dates from the sixties onwards. It's most likely a caliber 2614, 17 jewels movement, manual wind, one of many different "dressy" cases used by Poljot throughout the period.

Usually reliable, not of any great value, good everyday dressy watch. You may want to check the sides and back of the case to see if there are any markings to indicate if it's gold plated or gold - this might be "AU xxx" or similar. Otherwise it's Goldtone. 

Hope this helps a bit :yes:


----------



## juraydeah (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi Mel,

Thanks for the info and the welcome. but the watch says that is 29 Jewels and the side says Au 20m, it is an automatic. thanks again if you have additional info.

Been enjoying the watch. am not really after the monetary value.

juray


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Very nice model.... I often wonder why the fashion for large watches came along when theres so many smart sensible sized ones around.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Hi again, the AU 20m means its Gold Plated to 20 microns thickness. The higher jewel count is because it's an auto movement, and it may well be a bittie later (i.e. younger) than I suggested as an auto. Wear it and enjoy! as I'm sure you will, it's a nice dressy watch :yes: :lol:

Most if not all Russian watches are extremely good value workaday watches, well built and reliable. Poljot are also known for producing Chronograph watches using the 3133 movement, lots of the guys on here have one or more Poljot watches or Chronos.


----------



## juraydeah (Sep 4, 2008)

Thank you for the details, it is greatly appreciated.


----------

